# Anyone riding a Giant TCR CW



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Considering purchasing a small for my fiance and wanted to get some feedback from people who already own this bike. i still need to get it fitted to make sure it fits but want to hear some feedback


----------



## banjobiker (Sep 21, 2008)

*I ride a Giant OCR*

I'm a woman who's 5'4" and 115 pounds, and I ride an XS Giant OCR. I'm very comfortable on this size with the seat let way up, but a small would probably work for me, too.
I love this bike and commute on it each day.


----------

